# Liberty trying to take control



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Liberty is back - They're trying to gain full control of SIRI.

Could be good, could be bad (I'm betting on bad)...


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Full disclosure - I own several thousand shares of Sirius/XM.

That being said, I have mixed feelings about Liberty. ON the one hand, I don't want to be squeezed out. On the other hand, when they did the same thing to DirecTV, the existing shareholders made something like 100% appreciation in their shares in a year or year and a half.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think ANYTHING would be better than what that idiot MEL did to XM!!

Several awesome musiuc streams terminated.... Shallow playlists,horrible........


----------

